# About the Real Pafcon idea....



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not really sure about this idea being carried out.  If it's going to be based on what was in CSI, that could be very bad for our reputation.  Think about it, do you want a bad reputation or a friendly one?  Also, if people know about that episode, there could be high expectations that it will be exactly like what they saw in it and that could lead to bad press.

If anyone wants to hold a furry convention in Las Vegas, they'll need to start fresh.  Why not give the convention a different name, like "Catsinocon" or "Viva Fur Vegas" or maybe "Cirque du Furriex."  The idea of Pafcon, the real deal, being held in Las Vegas sounds very risky.  However, the idea of a _furry convention_ being held in Las Vegas sounds really fun.  We could do all kinds of crazy things like comprising over half the audience at the Siegfried and Roy Show, going to see Cirque du Soleil, and just being ourselves.  Being the children we are at heart.

I can just imagine how furries and the casino downstairs will mix, too.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 2, 2010)

You couldn't have fursuits and casinos in the same place.  You'd have to have the con at the Cashman center, or maybe the Renaissance (although that's a bit classy for furries).


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2010)

I want a pafcon shirt


----------



## kero9x (Jul 7, 2010)

The last time I was in Las Vegas, two years ago, just hanging around a casino for about 10 minutes meant that my clothes would smell like cigarette smoke until I washed them. Imagine what that would do to a fursuit : \


----------



## Istanbul (Jul 7, 2010)

It will be very interesting to see what happens with this convention.
Has their website updated at all? The creation of a new account seems to be impossible right now.


----------



## Shico (Jul 8, 2010)

If it does happen some one needs to wear a raccoon fursuit with a bullet hole and tired treds on it .... i'd like pay to see that.


----------

